# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Tới thăm phim trường Universal ở Singapre

## yeuhanoi

*Không cần  phải đến tận nước Mỹ xa xôi, ngay bây giờ, khi đến thăm khu giải trí  phức hợp Resort World Sentosa tại Singapore, du khách sẽ được chiêm  ngưỡng những hình ảnh quen thuộc trong các bộ phim nổi tiếng của kinh đô  điện ảnh Hollywood.                        * 

                        Với số vốn đầu  tư khổng lồ là 4,3 tỷ đô la Mỹ, tập đoàn Genting Group của Singapore vừa  cho ra mắt khu giải trí phức hợp quy mô Resort World trên đảo Sentosa  vào đầu năm 2010. Đây được đề cử là khu nghỉ dưỡng gia đình lớn nhất  trong khu vực châu Á.

Resort World Sentosa bao gồm hàng loạt các dịch vụ giải trí, ăn uống và  mua sắm đặc sắc như trường quay Universal Studios Singapore đầu tiên và  duy nhất trong khu vực Đông Nam Á, công viên đời sống sinh vật biển,  thủy cung lớn nhất châu Á, 6 khách sạn chủ đề độc đáo, spa và khu sòng  bài hiện đại vừa chính thức mở cửa đón khách vào ngày mùng 1 Tết Canh  Dần 2010.

*Hình ảnh phim trường Universal Studios trên đảo Sentosa:*
_
_ _Biểu tượng quen thuộc của hãng Universal Studios nằm ngay lối dẫn vào phim trường._ _
_ _Sau khi qua cổng soát vé, du khách sẽ  được chiêm ngưỡng đại lộ danh vọng Hollywood, nơi gắn liền với tên tuổi  của nhiều ngôi sao màn ảnh nổi tiếng..._  _Tiếp sau đó, khách du lịch lại được tận mắt ngắm nhìn tòa Thư viện Quốc gia nổi tiếng ở Mỹ..._ _
_ _... Rồi ghé thăm thế giới khoa học viễn tưởng, nơi có nhiều trò chơi thú vị dành cho những người thích cảm giác mạnh._ _
_ _Những người muốn tìm hiểu thế giới Ai  Cập huyền bí cũng có thể phần nào thỏa mãn sở thích của mình khi nhìn  ngắm những bức tượng cổ khổng lồ với các chữ viết có từ thời cổ đại._ _
_ _Hoặc khám phá "Thế giới bị mất tích"  liền kề cạnh bên. Đặc biệt, nơi đây có thiết kế một con đường riêng cho  các em nhỏ có thể tham quan bằng xe đạp._ _

_ _
_ _Vương quốc Far far away với chàng khổng lồ Shrek là địa điểm thu hút sự quan tâm của nhiều du khách nhí._ __ _Phim trường mô phỏng những tàn tích đổ nát sau cuộc Chiến tranh thế giới thứ 2._ _
_ _Không chỉ tham quan, khách du lịch còn có cơ hội trải nghiệm nhiều trò chơi thú vị như tàu lượn siêu tốc..._ 
 _Hoặc thư giãn thú vui ngồi tàu lượn ngắm cảnh hồ êm đềm nằm bên cạnh vương quốc Far Far Away._


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm *tour du lịch singapore giá cực rẻ - tour du lich singapore gia cuc re*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch singapore* - *tour du lich singapore*Cùng khám phá *du lịch singapore - du lich singapore*

----------


## h20love

hoành tráng tóa, k đến thì phí thiệt

----------


## Hunterist

hoành tráng wa.kiếm tiền tới đây thôi

----------


## ad1

một điểm đến không thể bỏ qua khi đến SIng, nhớ chơi trò Transfomrer nhé

----------

